# mobile RV detailing



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

I am looking for someone that does mobile RV washing/detailing. i wash our camper after most trips but would like to get a good wax on it once a year or so and am curious what something like this might cost or if there is even a service like this around. we are in Richmond tx if that makes any difference. Thanks. Mike


----------



## jr22dad (Mar 24, 2013)

Mitch's Mobile RV repair and Wash. (281) 989-7036

Great guy, really full of energy. Beware. LOL

Won't do you wrong and you wont be disappointed. I have known him for many years.

Tell him Bernie sent ya


----------

